# Can a mod or admin do an IP check for me please?



## rx (May 21, 2012)

Hello! i would like to know if user "chuckmehh" is logging in under a different username. last year he scammed me for $666 and he hasn't logged in since March 27th and has been ignoring my private messages. It seems like he's avoiding me and possibly using s different username now, so if you can guide me to the right direction to contact this guy and attempt to get my money back, I'd be grateful... 

thanks


----------



## brutalwizard (May 21, 2012)

That really sucks man. But here is more avenues to find him

His facebook
Hunter Alek Homistek | Facebook

His music FB
Hunter Alek Homistek | Facebook

His bands FB
blakkjak | Facebook

His bands twitter 
Twitter

His mothers FB 
Elizabeth James Homistek | Facebook

youtube account
http://www.youtube.com/user/chuckmehh

GET your money man


----------



## Pooluke41 (May 21, 2012)

You should try PM-ing a mod or Alex.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 22, 2012)

I tried reaching out to help you back in September of last year. You never got back to me.


----------



## rx (May 22, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I tried reaching out to help you back in September of last year. You never got back to me.



you did? I don't have any PMs from you in my inbox... 

maybe it was someone else he ripped off?


----------



## rx (May 22, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> That really sucks man. But here is more avenues to find him
> 
> His facebook
> Hunter Alek Homistek | Facebook
> ...



yeah he didn't get back to me on SS.org or by e-mail, so I messaged his mom, sister, and girlfriend last friday. they didn't reply. might be because I made the letter too long. 

I contacted West Virginia University about it and they gave me his address. that really doesn't help though.

Yesterday I sent him an e-mail telling him that I have a friend who will pick up the guitar from him in Morgantown. it's only been 12 hours since I e-mailed him, but no reply yet. 

If this doesn't work I'm gonna post a long thread outing him as a fraud, and post our PM conversation and receipt of payment and whatnot. also harass the shit out of him (remember, it's not slander if it's the truth ). He has quite a presence on the internet and it seems like he's trying to become famous or land a job for one of the guitar magazines, so it'll do quite a bit of damage. At the same time, I'll be contacting his local lawyer and file a Replevin against him. Last resort, and I really didn't want to harm him in any way, but I need my money, so tough luck for him


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 22, 2012)

rx said:


> you did? I don't have any PMs from you in my inbox...
> 
> maybe it was someone else he ripped off?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2668486-post4.html

You even posted a few times after I did. 



rx said:


> yeah he didn't get back to me on SS.org or by e-mail, so I messaged his mom, sister, and girlfriend last friday. they didn't reply. might be because I made the letter too long.
> 
> I contacted West Virginia University about it and they gave me his address. that really doesn't help though.
> 
> ...



Keep it legal and you can keep it on here. That being said, the more this escalates, the more we don't want it on here. Keep it legal and take the high road. 

Just remember, we're Moderators not Mediators. 

As for your question, according to the IP tool built into the site, the user in question has not created another account.


----------



## rx (May 22, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2668486-post4.html
> 
> You even posted a few times after I did.
> 
> ...




oooh right, I remember. I didn't contact you because I did get in touch with him. He promised to make this work and will ship the guitar again (the first time, he "lost" his tracking number and receipt), but he said he didn't in the end, will just issue me a refund, which he didn't. I guess he was trying to waste time and hold it out for as long as possible.

I will keep it legal. I PMed djpharoah and asked him what's ok and what's not. he said it's okay to post real names, but not addresses. Really, the most I'll do is post his real name (that's a given), his photos, links to his profiles online, and private messages.

thank you for checking the IP for me.


----------

